
Writing an x86 emulator in JavaScript - tilt
http://tadeuzagallo.com/blog/writing-an-x86-emulator-in-javascript/
======
mietek
Here’s another one:

[http://bellard.org/jslinux/](http://bellard.org/jslinux/)

[https://github.com/levskaya/jslinux-
deobfuscated](https://github.com/levskaya/jslinux-deobfuscated)

~~~
jevinskie
[https://github.com/copy/v86](https://github.com/copy/v86) has a MIT license.

------
aappleby
I know you're not too interested in performance here, but replacing DataView
with a Uint8Array will probably get you a 10x+ win - DataView is extremely
slow and V8 can't optimize calls to Program.getUint8(PC) in the same way that
it can optimize Program[PC].

~~~
tadeuzagallo
Thanks, indeed I didn't make any efforts to make it faster, but this seems
fair... I honestly didn't know DataView was that slow, it got fibonacci(40)
down to 1m53s. Faster than PERL according to
[http://fengmk2.com/blog/2011/fibonacci/nodejs-python-php-
rub...](http://fengmk2.com/blog/2011/fibonacci/nodejs-python-php-ruby-
lua.html)

------
benbristow
Writing an x86 emulator to run in javascript on an x86 machine. (although of
course this would work on ARM etc. too).

Pretty cool though in all fairness.

